# train sounds



## katebyerly (Dec 7, 2011)

hi all, i have a very small oval track that i put out at christmas. it is a marklin ho with 5 cars. i just put it out for the kids for about a month each year. is there any way i can add some kind of contraption that they can maybe push buttons for different train sounds? it doesn't have to connect to the train...but just be a fun thing to do. or is there another way? thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about this system?

http://www.modelrec.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=7614

It's available here for $60: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MRC-AA555-Symphony-77-Sound-System-p/mrc-aa555.htm


----------



## katebyerly (Dec 7, 2011)

*sounds*

yes, thanks so much..just exactly what i was looking for. i knew someone was smarter than i am in this arena! k


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Another option is the little noisy buildings. They come in inexpensive sets like the plastic Thomas. They turn up at group sales and such.

Battery powered and portable. Just what you need for a good headache.


----------



## katebyerly (Dec 7, 2011)

*sounds*

ya..lol... but maybe just what i need for the little ones. hmmm? i will check them out. thanks very much


----------

